# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Stap voor stap: onze voeten en houding

## peteroomens

Laat ik me even voorstellen: Peter. 
Ik heb nu zo'n 30 jaar (paramedische) ervaring m.b.t. *houdingsklachten* in relatie tot onze *voeten*. Mijn praktijk heb ik beëindigd, maar ik vind het zonde om niets meer met al mijn ervaringen te doen. Vandaar dat ik begonnen ben met schrijven. Vakartikelen, maar ook adviezen richting patiënten en hun familie. Waar moet je dan aan denken? Aan chronische lage-rugklachten bijvoorbeeld, maar ook heup- en knieklachten en ... voetklachten. Veel gehoorde reactie: wat heeft de rug met voeten te maken? Alles! Ga maar even alleen op je hakken staan ... niet echt comfortabel? Veel mensen belasten hun voeten ongelijk. Kijk maar naar je schoenslijtage, of liever het verschil tussen links en rechts. 
De bedoeling van deze column is dit verband 'stap voor stap' te bespreken. En daarna te besluiten met een gezegde waar het woord 'voet of voeten' in zit. Die bedenk ik niet alleen, maar hoor ik graag van mijn lezers. Ik begin: _op goede voet met iemand staan_. Wie volgt?
Voor nu een groet, Peter

P.S. Nieuwsgierig? Bezoek dan mijn Nederlands-/Engelstalige website: http://www.drbody.nl

----------

